# Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)



## kool (May 12, 2012)

I've windows 7 & firefox 12 and Airtel GPRS 30kbps. In my mobile opera mini works at blazing speed because of low quality image setting in opera min. But i want to know that is it possible to set image quality to low to load webpage faster in FIREFOX or CHROME?


----------



## papul1993 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*

I don't think something like that is possible. But you can use Opera browser on your computer. It has the turbo mode and can speed things up like opera mini.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*

exactly.. use opera turbo feature in opera 11.64 desktop browser


----------



## Sujeet (May 12, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*

Ashampoo® Internet Accelerator 2 - Overview
Best Free TCP Settings Tweaker

Else *Use Opera with Opera Turbo enabled.*
For rest browsers you may turn off images.


----------



## papul1993 (May 13, 2012)

Apps like those Internet accelerators are useless.


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*

Use opera(for windows)>Enable Turbo>Profit.


----------



## meetdilip (May 13, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*

Opera Turbo will do the work.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*

Opera with its Turbo mode is enough.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*

Opera (desktop) & Opera mini (mobile) uses different algorithm to compresss data packets sent/received....so u can't compare them both

instead turbo mode can be used as others suggested


----------



## kool (May 14, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*



Zangetsu said:


> Opera (desktop) & Opera mini (mobile) uses different algorithm to compresss data packets sent/received....so u can't compare them both
> 
> instead turbo mode can be used as others suggested


turbo mode never works for me, FF is better takes 2s to load fb, or forum site.


----------



## TeckKy (May 19, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*

Is there any way to TWEAK opera turbo to compress more, or like opera mini turbo setting
Coz Aircel 2G (egprs) @ 10-20kbps


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*



TeckKy said:


> Is there any way to TWEAK opera turbo to compress more, or like opera mini turbo setting
> Coz Aircel 2G (egprs) @ 10-20kbps



Yeah. Disable images. And enable only where you want to. By using an arrow button near zoom slider.


----------



## TeckKy (May 22, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*



Vyom said:


> Yeah. Disable images. And enable only where you want to. By using an arrow button near zoom slider.



My preferred browser is opera on desktop, android...
& I've tweaked opera to its fullest from every corner,  through opera:config, addons, even through windows etc...
But I need turbo settings. I could not find any settings over compressing images except a settings file(xml) in opera config linking nowhere(search 'turbo' in opera:config).
I knew O'mini get pre-formatted server-side pages but its compression is superb.
 O'minis compression

*www.dropbox.com/s/tdcvld80gt0t5bb/OminiDataUsage.png


----------



## kool (May 22, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*



TeckKy said:


> Is there any way to TWEAK opera turbo to compress more, or like opera mini turbo setting
> Coz Aircel 2G (egprs) @ 10-20kbps




guys guys.............. I dont hw u ppl r saying that opera works good in turbo mode. But in my case, Opera turbo takes too much time to load any webpage. But firefox loads faster on GPRS. facebook, gmail, thinkdigit, santabanta, or any site takes only max 1min to load webpage. But in opera it keep showing loading icon with *56/77 loading.... documents... *


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2012)

*Re: ►► Can Firefox v12 run like opera mini ? (low image quality for surfing faster on GPRS)*



kool said:


> I dont hw u ppl r saying that opera works good in turbo mode. But in my case, Opera turbo takes too much time to load any webpage. But firefox loads faster on GPRS. facebook, gmail, thinkdigit, santabanta, or any site takes only max 1min to load webpage. But in opera it keep showing loading icon with *56/77 loading.... documents... *



Strange. The compressed pages in Opera Load lots faster. If you are using older version of Opera then get the latest version.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 7, 2015)

i know its very late but this will help everyone i think. And compression works.

Run Opera Mini on Computer for Surfing Faster than Ever


----------

